# Asking Neighbors



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

We're in our current spot going on year 3 (my hometown). My neighbors are in their 70's, very capable people who golf, garden, snowmobile, etc. Their house is on the opposite side of the road but they own acreage on both sides and abuts our property to the north.

We have 13 acres and best I can gauge, the parcel above us is about 7 +/-. Last year was our first year haying and this year we're starting small with a few livestock (4 goats and already have 38 chickens). Currently the parcel in question is hayed 1-2 times a year by another neighbor to feed their horses (said neighbors have several acres of their own).

The land hungerer in me would like to ask our neighbors if they would be willing to sell their piece across the road to be used exactly how it is now: hay (or pasture). We could afford it. With Covid and their age (husband just had a major health issue) I don't want to do a face-to-face so I thought a letter would be okay to feel them out. I don't think I'd mention a price immediately, just phrase it something like 'fair price'.

The large tract of land to the west designated by the trees also goes behind and beyond my property-- state wetlands so no one's going to be touching that woods anytime soon.

Mostly this post is for moral support as we don't need the acreage this minute (or maybe ever) and it won't raise our taxes that much as it's just raw land. But something in me thought to try. Our 13-acre parcel was once a farm with 200+ acres and part of me would like to see a little bit of it back to its former glory of animals and well-managed scape.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

If you have no plans to move, I'd get talking to them now. If that land's use changes, it could impact your piece of paradise. Once it's sold, it may never be available again. 
I had an 80 acre piece across the road from my front door. I have a million dollar view across that open field. The people that owned it lived 2000 miles away and were in their 80s. If I hadn't persisted in buying it, a new owner could have every right to ruin my view.
Up the road, a 2 acre piece with one bedroom small house and big garage came up for sale for $20,000. I needed another house like I needed another hole in my head. But if the "wrong" people moved in, noisy dogs, hot rods, dirt bikes, meth lab, whatever. If I bought it, at least I could rent it and in some way control the racket.
My elderly mother lives in a small town. The neighbors were also elderly. It is a very quiet neighborhood. The neighbors died, the house sold to a family. He's a residential contractor. The empty lots behind mom's house and behind the neighbor's house came up for sale. She saw no need to add to her property holdings. The neighbor bought both lots and stores his Dozer, backhoe and diesel truck right behind her house. Its an aggravation to her. The $2 or 3000 would hav bought her piece of mind. 
A Pharmacist retired to his suburban home on a double lot. He wanted to open a little drug store on one lot as a service to the neighborhood and give himself something to do. The neighbors welcomed a Zoning variance and the building was built. He died. The store was sold to Sex Toy and video store. Nothing they could do to stop it since it was re-zoned commercial.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

A very good point. My town has no zoning, so someone could put in a Chuck-e Cheese, roller rink, storage garage, or raise hyenas very easily.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I would just ask them face to face. Usually older folks like that better.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I say go for it!
You never know, sometimes people kick around ideas, but never get around to doing anything about it. For all you know they might have already thought about it. Other times if you ask, you might planet a seed. A lot of times someone might say no, initially, but after thinking about it awhile they warm up to the idea.
My wife hates our small house. It’s less than half the size of our previous home. We never bought it as a forever home, we just got a good deal on it after the previous owner passed away, a friend of the family. A couple months back we mentioned to a friend of ours in the neighborhood that we really liked his parents old Victorian house. They live next door to him. His parents are in their 90’s. When they found out we liked their house, we flipped a switch with them! They have lived there for years and are excited that someone is interested in it and would take care of it after they’re gone. They stopped by with a photo album of the house through the years, and a write up from the local newspaper with a article about the house. If the wife and I hadn’t mentioned it, it might not have ever fell into place like it did. Im 99% sure we’ll be in that house someday, and my wife isn’t as unhappy now that she knows we’re not stuck in this house forever.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I would just ask them face to face. Usually older folks like that better.


That would be my go-to but I believe one neighbor was fighting cancer so I'd rather not put him in any sort of jeopardy or make him feel like he has to talk to us when he'd rather not.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Phone call?


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Not a letter. Maybe a friendly visit with a home baked goodie or something. A letter could be set aside and not acted on. Personal contact would at least give you an idea of their reaction. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain. Good luck.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would talk to them, face to face if possible. They just might be wanting to sell but not ready to deal with advertising the property.

I often get people wanting to buy my property, but those are flippers wanting to buy cheap and sell high. They really tick me off. I would be more open to discussing it with a neighbor that was interested in using the land and not trying to low ball me on the price.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

---agree with the others-- face to face or at least a phone call . A letter is too impersonal. Maybe bring a plate of cookies to the door and just say you'd like to call and talk? 



altair said:


> A very good point. My town has no zoning, so someone could put in a Chuck-e Cheese, roller rink, storage garage, or raise hyenas very easily.


I have to disagree-- It's not at all easy to raise hyenas.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We brought it up to our neighbor cattle farmer that if he ever wanted to, we would buy the acreage that abuts ours and, in fact, used to be a part of this parcel. He is in his 80's, wracked with Parkinson's and his wife has had one minor stroke. We like them, they are good people. We approached him cautiously about buying back the 8 acres he bought from our property's previous owners. His response allowed for zero follow up - I don't sell land, ever.  He has multiple abutting tracts totaling about 90 acres behind and to the side of us for his cattle. I live in fear that he will pass or become incapacitated and because none of his kids care about the land, it'll get sold to a developer and we'll have condos or apartments or whatever. We keep money set aside for it, we stay in touch with them just in case but he was clear and we respect his position and have not brought it up again. Maybe some day an opening will appear and we can mention it again......


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I would definitely contact them by mail, or preferably by phone (older folks like to speak to other people). You never know what their plans might be, and you could be the answer they have been privately hoping for. If nothing else comes of it right now, at least you have planted a seed (so to speak) about being interested when the time comes.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

As it's said, "they ain't makin' more land"

Please, face to face. Not only more personal, but you can read so much more as to how someone feels about your offer - even with a mask. Think "planting a seed" as their first reaction may be "no" but that may change after they've thought about it. Don't give up, keep in touch. Life changes. Land can be personal, the owners may feel that way and want to get to know you in person, know that the land will be cared for. Have a price in mind, but don't say it. Do your research, find out what other parcels have sold for.

I periodically get letters asking to buy my home. The go into the trash immediately.

Interesting that you'd ask this now, as I was just on Realtor.com and realized I can't afford to move back to my old stomping grounds. Prices are still rising fast - even raw land.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It depends on the person wanting to buy and the person wanting to sell, but either a letter or a meet n greet can work.
I bought an 8 acre parcel to the south of our property. It was heavily wooded. The original owner bought it in the mid 70s out of highschool with the intention of building a cabin with his new bride. The army, kids and life got in the way, so it sat, untouched, for 40 years.
I looked him up at the courthouse; no one knew him and he lived in the next county. I wrote him a letter letting him know a little about me and my intentions. My concern was control. I didn't want someone planting a beat RV and their dogs next to me.
I mailed the letter and waited, and waited. Nothing.
18 months later he called me. He was trying to simply his will and assets for his kids. They wanted money not land. He was going to toss the letter when he first got it but his wife slipped it in the folder with their investment papers. He pulled it out, re read it and called.
Over the phone, he was firm in price; in person we worked out the deal.
The short of it is, my letter enabled him to think about it, without pressure and call me back on his time. The face to face resolved the details.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Call if you can't do a face to face. I do it every year with ajacent properties. So much with the timber company they put my number on the plat on file. Who ever knows when things change for some...


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

This needs to be done face to face. You won't do any damage if you handle things politely and explain to them that it is completely their call, but if they would ever choose to sell, you would love to add it to your place. I've purchase four adjoining parcels to our place over the last 10-15 years.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I have two stories to tell you.

Story # 1: There was a 10 acre parcel of property that adjoins the land where we live. It's actually landlocked. The easiest access to it is using our property. Back when my Father-in-law owned our property - he gave them a right of way to get to their land - as in walking, or riding an ATV, but no heavy equipment was allowed - meaning they couldn't have the property logged.

Knowing they don't "make" property anymore - I had approached the elderly owners and told them who I was, they had this 10 acre tract that adjoins me - and it they are interested in selling it now or selling it in the future to keep me in mind. They thanked me, but weren't interested in selling it at that time. About 3 years later, the elderly gentlemen and a nephew came to see me. They said I had mentioned if they were ever interested in selling to let me know. They wanted to sell it now - for $1000.00 an acre. I told them right then and there I would buy it!

Story # 2: Another parcel of property that I bought from my siblings had a 1/2 acre that had been sold off of the original property I now owned - it was actually donated to the school district to build a one room school house. Once schools consolidated, it was sold at an auction and people turned the school into a house. Eventually, the old couple divorced, and they sold the1/2 to an adjoining property owner.

Since I owned on 3 sides of this 1/2 acre - I really wanted to get it back into my hands so no one would do anything with it. The 1/2 acre landowner doesn't live around here - so I wrote them a letter. We discussed prices - they wanted more for it than what I wanted to pay, so we both kind of let it go.

2 years ago, I was thinking - I really just need to bite the bullet, get ahold of them again, and just by it. And would you believe - if this isn't irony, I don't know what is, I couldn't find their phone number or address. The very next day, I got a letter in the mail from them! They remembered that I was interested in their 1/2 acre, and since they were getting ready to retire, and move closer to their kids - they wanted to get rid of the land they had in this area. Not only did they want to sell the 1/2 acre for $1000.00, but they had another 49 acres (that adjoins my property!) that they wanted to sell for $50,000.00. They were giving me first chance - and said I could buy the 1/2 acre, or buy the 49 acre parcel, both of them, or none of them - but whatever I didn't buy - they were going to sell through a realtor.

I called them about 15 minutes after I opened that letter! 49.5 acres of adjoining land (to my 40 acre parcel) for $51,000.00. I'll buy any land I can for $1030.30 / acre!!!!

While a letter, may be good, I would write a letter, and hand deliver it to them. Take them a pie - and maybe have a cup of coffee with them. Let them know that if they are ever interested in selling their land - now - or in the future - to keep you in mind. You never know - in a couple years out of the blue, they will call or visit you - "Remember when you visited us a couple of years ago that you were interested if we ever wanted to sell? Well . . . . . ."

Good luck!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Several properties in Missouri came my way like this. Talk to folks. Be polite. Let them know you are interested. 

Two in Jackson County, Texas.

One in Travis County, Texas.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you call, please leave a message if you get an answering machine or voicemail, and leave your name and phone number. A lot of people with caller id will not answer unknown numbers. People without caller id cannot call you back unless you leave your number.

I personally, do not answer calls from numbers I don't recognize. If they don't leave a message the number gets blocked. Last month a woman called the landline, asking about our "not for sale" property. If I had considered giving it away to flipper resale companies I could not return her call since she didn't leave her phone number.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I have two stories to tell you.
> 
> Story # 1: There was a 10 acre parcel of property that adjoins the land where we live. It's actually landlocked. The easiest access to it is using our property. Back when my Father-in-law owned our property - he gave them a right of way to get to their land - as in walking, or riding an ATV, but no heavy equipment was allowed - meaning they couldn't have the property logged.
> 
> ...


Michael hit the nail on the head. Write down that you are interested without naming a price. Just a brief letter. Hand deliver it and briefly mention that you don't want to be a nuisance but want them to know of your interest and that you are interested in buying now or in the future.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I work in the town office in my town, so in my free time I'm going to scope out their property chain to check on easements, plat maps, right of ways, liens, etc. but I am still hoping to reach out once I satisfy my curiosity. Great tips and stories, I am not at all sorry I asked!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Forget to mention in my story - the original letter I had sent to the people that owned the 1/2 acre that I owned on 3 sides of - after they got ahold of me the first time about the 1/2 acre - and they wanted more than what I wanted to pay, they ended up keeping the letter.

That is how I ended up with 49 1/2 acres - when they decided they were going to retire and get rid of their portfolio to simplify things - they found my letter with their property deeds - and that is why decided to offer me the property first. 

And here I was - just after 1/2 acre - and I ended up with 49 1/2!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Forgot to say - the physical letter is what ended up making this happen. If I would have just called them or visited them - they wouldn't know how to get ahold of me unless they wrote the information down. If you hand them a letter with your information - and you can kind of put in your conversation when talking to them - even if you aren't interested in selling now - keep my letter where you will know where it is, in case in the future you are interested.


----------



## Reloader (Nov 15, 2020)

I did pretty much the same thing a while back. A senior gal owned a couple of small parcels adjacent to my property. I just messaged her and asked if she was ever to sell the property, would she please consider giving me a chance at it. 
To my surprise she was very open to selling but wanted to sell both parcels at the same time if possible. 
She offered them at a very reasonable price and the deal went through without a hitch. 
It’s nice that you already know about the property. 

One thing is I would be cautious of putting any conditions of use after your purchase as that could lead to some issues down the road. If the owner mentions any, you can make the decision then what it is worth to you.

I let her set the price as I made it clear there would be no hard feelings if she sold to somebody else if I couldn’t give her a price she was happy with. It was well worth it to me to get it for that price.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

So I did last week mail them a letter. Couldn't see their phone number in the book. No response yet but I'm not 100% expecting one either. Fingers crossed someday.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

mzgarden said:


> We brought it up to our neighbor cattle farmer that if he ever wanted to, we would buy the acreage that abuts ours and, in fact, used to be a part of this parcel. He is in his 80's, wracked with Parkinson's and his wife has had one minor stroke. We like them, they are good people. We approached him cautiously about buying back the 8 acres he bought from our property's previous owners. His response allowed for zero follow up - I don't sell land, ever.  He has multiple abutting tracts totaling about 90 acres behind and to the side of us for his cattle. I live in fear that he will pass or become incapacitated and because none of his kids care about the land, it'll get sold to a developer and we'll have condos or apartments or whatever. We keep money set aside for it, we stay in touch with them just in case but he was clear and we respect his position and have not brought it up again. Maybe some day an opening will appear and we can mention it again......


Believe me his kids care about the land. The land selling value.
Tried it too .old man next door nope wouldnt do it. Kids wanted way way more than normal acre price. It sold to city man for weekend house. What a pain in my butt weekends or once every few months is to my critters.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

The neighbors wrote me a very nice letter in enviable penmanship and said they don't have any current plans to downsize but if they do they'll let us know first. They also said they like we'd keep it open field/vacant land and enjoy hearing my roosters. They're the second neighbor to say that and I'm thrilled as I have five crowers.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

altair said:


> The neighbors wrote me a very nice letter in enviable penmanship and said they don't have any current plans to downsize but if they do they'll let us know first.


That is GREAT news! They responded, and now have your information and know you are interested. I'm guessing if they decide to sell, they will contact you first. Good luck!


----------

